# Getting Error v301 over 90% of the time (Hulu, xfinity, Netflix)



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I am constantly getting V301 errors when I attempt to access various streaming applications such as Hulu+, Netflix, xFinity, Amazon etc, etc.

If I spend 2-3 minutes accessing the stream application (ie 50+ times) the Tivo Preimiere will finally connect, but it requires determination on my part to sit there selecting the stream application until there is a successful connection.

I have two Tivo S3, a Rulu XS, and a PC; when accessing the same stream applications (ie Netflix) I do not have any problems, thus its not a problem with my local network. I have been using these stream applications for several years without getting errors. It is only the TiVo Preimere that is currently failing.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a TiVo problem. They don't seem to be working on it, despite many calls to the support line; they just keep saying 'keep trying and maybe it will get better". Roku, Apple TV, WD TV - all these cheap streaming boxes work, but the TiVo Apps developers just don't seem to be able to get it right. I bought the WD TV in the end because TiVo just doesn't work. See my original thread on this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492065&highlight=v301


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks. I did not see that other thread.

Anyone have a technical understanding as to what is going wrong?

For me its all streaming apps that have the problem. Netflix, Hulu+, xFinity, Amazon. Its a major pain in butt when Hulu+ goes to a commerical (switching to a different video), and suddenly I get v301 error and completely disconnect from Hulu+, thus forced to start all over again trying to connect, and restart the TV episode or movie. 

To be honest, I simply have stopped trying to use TiVo for streaming because I can use other devices such Ruku or Xbox 360. However, I just want to use one device (ie TiVo) as much as possible for TV watching, not switching between several devices because TiVo's streaming is consistantly unstable.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

The consensus seems to be that apps were an afterthought from TiVo. The apps themselves are built by Netflix, Hulu, etc, and the TiVo box just doesn't have the processing power to handle them properly. Which begs the question, since TiVo claims to want to be that 'one box' we all want - why haven't they redesigned the box with a better procressor and more memory? Yes, that might add $20 to the cost of the box, but their customers would be much happier. If Roku, Apple TV and WD TV all sell for less than $100, I'm sure the upgrade to the Premiere wouldn't be that expensive. Seems like a bad marketing idea. If someone like Roku comes out with a box that does DVR functions as well, TiVo will be in trouble.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

like i posted on the other thread i have had the v301 error code since feburary or march its now november and the problem still occurs on both my tivos when using rhapsody.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Old thread up found the solution on anther thread just incase anyone comes across this

This worked for me:
"I got this message too and chatted with Tivo last night. After a couple switches to SD and back to HD, it started to work again. When on HD, hit Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause. It'll switch to SD. To get back to HD you'll have to get to settings though. "


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I just tried that but nothing happens.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

If I go to Settings-> Displays and change to SD, I can access Xfinity and get program lists at least (didn't try watching a show).

I switched back to HD menus and I get the v301 error trying to access Xfinity.

This sure seems like a TiVo issue if SD works and HD doesn't.


----------

